# Goat and chicken people starting with our first pigs



## Jea (Mar 29, 2020)

Hi:  We're about to get our first pigs (4 potbelly pigs) and I wanted to see if our plan made sense for their yard and shelter.
We're building a small saltbox with a covered patio for them to get shade (no trees in this yard) and we were planning to carve 1200 sq of a fenced section of goat area for these 4 to live, sectioning off 500 sq ft for them and rotating them so they don't make each area too smelly. 

Is there a better method when you've got a small space to keep the land from getting too smelly and is this enough room?

Any advice for a small rotating pig area would be helpful.
thanks!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 29, 2020)

They need a pen big enough to have a potty corner. In a small pen, they can’t get away from their own poop. As they root and dig, they wind up eating their own poop, that’s not fair to the pigs. I’ll be back later with more, got to get out in the garden this morning.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 29, 2020)

This is a thread where i built the Pig Palace. I used a 200' roll of wire, a 12' gate and the Pig Palace is 12' wide. Pigs are happy in the space they have. They have shelter, trees for shade, dirt to root in, and they poop in a far corner.






						Baymule’s Pigs 2018 HEREFORDS!
					

I found 2 Hereford boars 4 1/2 months old on Craigslist. We went and got them today. I have long admired Hereford Hogs and am delighted to find these! As usual, I have no hog pen ready and won’t be putting them in the pasture we sprigged with Bermuda and Bahia. So I guess we better get busy...



					www.backyardherds.com


----------



## Jea (Apr 10, 2020)

ok, we got 3 idaho pasture pigs (they look very kunekune) and we started with 2K square ft but they are rototillering it all very fast, so our vet came over to vaccinate them and told us to open up another 10K square feet behind their fence in a wooded area) which we're doing now (we just have to put the hog panels in.)  I do not know if that will be enough space for them and we could also open up more if needed.  Do they root less as they get older?


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 10, 2020)

What are your plans for the piggies. Pets, meat, breeding? Pigs will root the same regardless of age, its just a very natural behavior for them.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 10, 2020)

Hi, we now have 3 breeds of pigs...but we are new to this...so I’ll tell you what we have done and you can see if it suits your needs?  @Baymule is totally right..pigs will go potty in one spot...that’s there thing.  It’s also a good way to tell if you have a sick pig...if they start to poop everywhere, and disregard their spot?  You know?  I have a pot, well, she’s actually a mini, but she’s my princess and has a space to herself, next to the others...she didn’t like being in with them.  She has a very big goat shed right now, because were  building a new one for the goats.  She definitely doesn’t need that, but she likes it! . I have 3 mini pigs, sisters in another section...pretty big, not sure of size..but it’s big and they have two “sleeping  boxes”. Hubby built them...they are about...5’x 5’ each.  Tin roofs.    My two boars...who are best friends..also minis, live on the other side of the farm.  We gave them two big dog houses to sleep in, they much prefer to spoon together.     I have two mini’s in the barn..nice set up because one just farrowEd, the other is due.  The6 are sisters.  We had a big box, about4’x4’ for them but when it cam time, you have to get that out.  Min8 pigs apparently don’t use farrowing crates.  We had a little wall built up for the piglets but the6 never used it to get away.  She’s a good mom.  Her sister helps her a ton.
Our last pig is a Hampshire..a feeder...who, might just get up to 899lbs because my dear hubby loves his ‘Slim Jim’!  He has a very large pig shed...it’s 12’x12’.  I know..too big. Then he has a pretty decent sized area for his pen.  Next time we’ll make it bigger only because of the rooting.  I think if he had more space he wouldn’t go so deep.  All my pigs sleep on and eat hay.  we have a special grind made up for the mini’s, but it’s good for pots too.  If you want it let me know.  The feeder gets pig mash, spent grain, and we’re starting on soured corn.  We also give him some whey, not much, from when we make goat milk cheese.  Not sure if it’s ok?  But, he seems to like it and we hate to waste it.  We heard dairy makes the meat mushy...that’s why we only give a bit.  Guess we’ll have to wait and see?  I would love to see some pictures of your pigs..goats and chickens too...I have all of that on our farm  too!  Here’s some pictures of our happy piggies.  Oh, it gets very wet here in the spring, so hubby put down some pallets with plywood on the top, to keep them out of mud, for a lot of the wetter areas.  Works ok...some spots just get wet.  I would definitely pick a dry part of your land!!  The one picture is my little mini...white pig..I have noooo clue how she got so muddy...but that’s why I recommended dry area.  But, she is my only pig that ever did that, so it makes me think it was an accident, or a mating thing?  The Hampshire pic was when he was tiny and actually fit into the frame of a camera   No,he’s only about 210 right now..we’re shootin* for 250?  We don’t want much( fat.  Pigs are very super smart.  The6 live attention..the more you give, the more the6 want.  My mini...with the smile, she will rough with me, and gets herself out of breath!  Me too!  My one boar, the silver, if you bend over, he tries to get up on you...hubby too..it’s not for mating it’s just for hugs.  Are yo7 going to breed?  I’ll tell you what...  @The_V's have helped me sooooooo much with my Pigs!  They breed, many breeds.  She knows her stuff!!  If she sees this post, she’ll come along and be quick to help....their FB page is jimamberHappyquackfarm.   Good luck and I can wait to hear more and see some pictures!!


----------



## Jea (Apr 11, 2020)

luvmypets said:


> What are your plans for the piggies. Pets, meat, breeding? Pigs will root the same regardless of age, its just a very natural behavior for them.


These are pets.  
We are only going to have the 3 and I know they will get big.  Hopefully 10K sq ft will be enough for them.


----------



## Jea (Apr 11, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Hi, we now have 3 breeds of pigs...but we are new to this...so I’ll tell you what we have done and you can see if it suits your needs?  @Baymule is totally right..pigs will go potty in one spot...that’s there thing.  It’s also a good way to tell if you have a sick pig...if they start to poop everywhere, and disregard their spot?  You know?  I have a pot, well, she’s actually a mini, but she’s my princess and has a space to herself, next to the others...she didn’t like being in with them.  She has a very big goat shed right now, because were  building a new one for the goats.  She definitely doesn’t need that, but she likes it! . I have 3 mini pigs, sisters in another section...pretty big, not sure of size..but it’s big and they have two “sleeping  boxes”. Hubby built them...they are about...5’x 5’ each.  Tin roofs.    My two boars...who are best friends..also minis, live on the other side of the farm.  We gave them two big dog houses to sleep in, they much prefer to spoon together.     I have two mini’s in the barn..nice set up because one just farrowEd, the other is due.  The6 are sisters.  We had a big box, about4’x4’ for them but when it cam time, you have to get that out.  Min8 pigs apparently don’t use farrowing crates.  We had a little wall built up for the piglets but the6 never used it to get away.  She’s a good mom.  Her sister helps her a ton.
> Our last pig is a Hampshire..a feeder...who, might just get up to 899lbs because my dear hubby loves his ‘Slim Jim’!  He has a very large pig shed...it’s 12’x12’.  I know..too big. Then he has a pretty decent sized area for his pen.  Next time we’ll make it bigger only because of the rooting.  I think if he had more space he wouldn’t go so deep.  All my pigs sleep on and eat hay.  we have a special grind made up for the mini’s, but it’s good for pots too.  If you want it let me know.  The feeder gets pig mash, spent grain, and we’re starting on soured corn.  We also give him some whey, not much, from when we make goat milk cheese.  Not sure if it’s ok?  But, he seems to like it and we hate to waste it.  We heard dairy makes the meat mushy...that’s why we only give a bit.  Guess we’ll have to wait and see?  I would love to see some pictures of your pigs..goats and chickens too...I have all of that on our farm  too!  Here’s some pictures of our happy piggies.  Oh, it gets very wet here in the spring, so hubby put down some pallets with plywood on the top, to keep them out of mud, for a lot of the wetter areas.  Works ok...some spots just get wet.  I would definitely pick a dry part of your land!!  The one picture is my little mini...white pig..I have noooo clue how she got so muddy...but that’s why I recommended dry area.  But, she is my only pig that ever did that, so it makes me think it was an accident, or a mating thing?  The Hampshire pic was when he was tiny and actually fit into the frame of a camera   No,he’s only about 210 right now..we’re shootin* for 250?  We don’t want much( fat.  Pigs are very super smart.  The6 live attention..the more you give, the more the6 want.  My mini...with the smile, she will rough with me, and gets herself out of breath!  Me too!  My one boar, the silver, if you bend over, he tries to get up on you...hubby too..it’s not for mating it’s just for hugs.  Are yo7 going to breed?  I’ll tell you what...  @The_V's have helped me sooooooo much with my Pigs!  They breed, many breeds.  She knows her stuff!!  If she sees this post, she’ll come along and be quick to help....their FB page is jimamberHappyquackfarm.   Good luck and I can wait to hear more and see some pictures!!View attachment 72323View attachment 72324View attachment 72325View attachment 72326View attachment 72327View attachment 72328View attachment 72329View attachment 72330View attachment 72331View attachment 72332


----------



## Jea (Apr 11, 2020)

Thanks for sharing all the pix - very cute pigs. 

We built the shed below for the 3 pigs who are our pets. Its 64sq ft inside. The 3 pigs are idaho pasture pigs. They are very personable and 2 of them already sit for treats (in the first week.)   There is a pic of them being carried into our place by their legs.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 11, 2020)

If they have several pens, you can rotate them around. Fill in the holes, take it smooth and plant something for them to eat.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 11, 2020)

So cute!!  I know your neighbors didn’t like you the day you brough5 your piggies home!!  Sometimes, when we have to handle, our tough trio...they scream sooo fierce..it wakes up all of town!      Are your pigs all the same s3x?  I have two boats together..they love it.  They spoon...but, sometimes I guess it’s not that way?  Pigs are sooo smart and sooo cute, and sometimes very demanding of attention.  The pig shed is very nice...they will be three little, not for long, happy pugs!!🐷❤️😀


----------



## Jea (Apr 11, 2020)

I'm not sure the neighbors know we have pigs yet.  They all do chorus snorting when they are alerting each other that we're coming, but not loud squealing yet. We are set back in the woods and not super close to neighbors, but since no one has ever complained about the rooster, I doubt they will complain about pig noises.  Plus, the rooster starts at 4a, but the pigs sleep in, so any loudness will be during more acceptable hours.

These are all the same, One female and 2 neutered males, same litter.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 11, 2020)

Our on,y ‘neighbors’ are farmers too...so, if they hear us...we’ll they understand, but we still get a giggle out of what it must sound like sometimes!!  I have one pig, she’s a late sleeper too... racks me up.  If people come and want to meet her, but it’s before noon...she’s a grump...but, in the afternoon she puts on quite a show!! I wanted to get into breeding Juliana mini pigs because I always thought they are so darned cute.  Now, that we have them... y hubby, who, usually has me do all the animal chores..can’t get enough of the pigs!!   He likes to cuddle with the piglets, and the mom...she’s still very mad at me, because, I had to..ummm, help her deliver the stuck ones.  Ugh!!  But, pigs are really fun...I hope you enjoy them as much as we do!!


----------

